# IVF & Antidepressants your views please



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I am currently on a maintenance dose of "Fluoxetine" antidepressants
I was put on them in Nov last year after falling to an all time low (fertility related). DH and I are hopefully going to start a new cycle of IVF soon, I thought I would have to get off the tablets before I started treatment but my GP has told me that they will not interfere with the IVF drugs and that due to the "stressfull" nature of the treatment I will be better to stay on them throughout the IVF.
I am not sure about this and was wondering if any of you have been through IVF whilst on antidepressants or if not what are your gut instincts on this subject? any feed back/advise glady received.

Thanks
Dydie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Dydie - I was on paroxetine (Seroxat ) last year and rand my clinic to check before undergoing FET - they replied there was no known evidence re harm to unborn child whilst on the medication but recommended to wait to come off them just in case

  I guess this is a personal decision but there point of view was that in case there were problems you would know it wasnt due to anything you were taking yourself

  hope this helps and best of luck with the tx

    Sarah x


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, 
I've personally had big dilemmas about this one too  .... I was on Seroxat (paroxetine) and was advised to come off before TTC...my GP said they don't have enough evidence yet to know how it affects pregnancies/babies as these are "relatively" new drugs. I took a few months to withdraw from this medication gradually (this one is particularily hard to come off) and am just about managing without. My hope of getting pregnant some day kept me going and gave me the strength to come off them.
Since coming off them I discovered that we need to do IVF, and I was desparately low and just about resisted going back on them with the GP and family's support. I now take each day as it comes and hope we'll get there one day.
It's a tough one, but you have to do what you feel is right for your circumstances.
I really wish you well with it all,
Good luck, 
Rachel xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

I am still on a low dose Dothiapin capsule, have been taking since end of last year too.
I am on an old fashioned anti d as the doctor said they have more history that way of ladies going through pg on it.
I am on a lower dose now but not in any hurry to completley come off it.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm now off citalopram - it's supposed to actually cure depression & seems to have worked in my case - it was hideous stuff to take but seems to have worked miracles.
I guess I would stay on the anti ds as depression is more likely to do you/unborn child harm than the drugs!

Good luck with whatever you decide.
Jess x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Sorry to bring up this old topic again but as some of you know I had a bit of a relapse into the loony tune world at the weekend and my new GP has changed my tablets which I started taking today, before I took them I read the information leaflet and it went on and on about not taking them when preg or trying to get preg and that you should use contaceptives etc (well not in my case) but as I am hoping to start IVF sometime in the next century I phoned my GP and asked her about it.....now she says you should not be taking any form of anti D's whilst going through IVF
and yet my old GP said that I should continue taking them (although a different type) it is all very confusing when even the medical profession are not in agreement so I just wanted to let everyone know that there are varying opinions on this subject even from doctor to doctor!
My new GP's advice (which I value) is to be weaned off them prior to treatment.
Dydie xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Dydie,

Good to see the GP's looking after you - makes all the difference when you get a good 'un!
Spent ages writing you a great long IM & couldn't send it cos you are full up!

Hope you're feeling bit chirpier today!
Jess xxx


----------

